#  Alternativmedizin >   Medi-Taping >

## Christiane

Auf Wunsch habe ich eine meiner Fachzeitschriften herausgesucht und gebe hier die Einleitung wieder. Es wurden auch Fallbeschreibungen veröffentlich, die aber von geringerem Interesse sein dürften. 
Vor ca 35 Jahren hatte der aus Japan stammende Therapeut Dr Kenso Kase den Gedanken, mittels eines Tapes Muskeln zu unterstützen und Gelenke zu entlasten. Dies sollte möglichst ohne Bewegungseinschränkungen geschehen, so dass die Muskulatur, Sehnen und Bänder entlastet werden und die Gelenke beweglich bleiben. Durch ein speziell entwickeltes Tape und eine entsprechende Anlagetechnik auf der Haut ist es möglich, Schmerzen und Bewegungseinschränkungen sofort positiv zu beeinflussen.
In Deutschland wurde das Medi-Taping von dr med Sielmann und Jutta Christiansen-Zimmermann weiterentwickelt. Zugrunde liegt der Gedanke, den Menschen als Ganzes zu erfassen und nicht nur die einzelnen Symptome zu behandeln, sondern nach der Ursache der Beschwerden zu forschen und dort, unter Berücksichtigung der Statik und Energetik, dem Wissen der TCM und der Farbenlehre, dieses elastische Tape ganzheitlich anzuwenden. 
Medi-Taping bewirkt nicht nur auf der Muskulatur, sondern auch auf unserem Lymphsystem eine 24-stündige Mikromassage. 
Medi-Taping nimmt Einfluss auf das neurologische und zirkulatorische System. Ebenfalls, und das macht das Medi-Taping so einzigartig, erzielt man eine stimulirende Wirkung auf den Energiekreislauf des Körpers. Dies, indem der Therapeut gezielt über Therapieregeln der Energetik, Meridiane und Akupunkturpunkte abklebt.  
Der Medi-Taping-Therapeut befundet und behandelt ganzheitlich. Er forscht nach der Ursache der Schmerzen und Beschwerden und geht unter Berücksichtigung der Gelenkproblematik und der Statik mit dem gezielten Einsatz von Meridianen und Akupunkturpunkten auf das primäre Krankheitsbild therapeutisch ein. 
Durch die spezielle Anwendung werden folgende positive Effekte erreicht:  
1.) Verbesserung des Energieflusses
Durch das Abkleben von Meridianen und Akupunkturpunkten erreicht man eine gezielte Wirkung auf den Energiekreislauf des Körpers. 
2.) Verbesserung der Muskelfunktion
je nach Anbringen des Tapes wird eine tonisierende (z.B. bei Muskelschwund) oder detonisierende (z.B. bei muskulärer Verspannung) Wirkung erzielt. Dadurch wird sowohl die statische, wie auch die dynamische Koordination positiv beeinflusst. 
3.) Verbesserung des Lymphsystems
Bei einem primären und/oder sekundären Lymphödem oder bei einem Ödem sorgt die Medi-Taping-Methode durch Druckreduktion im betroffenen Gewebe für einen beschleunigten Lymphabfluss und somit für eine schnellere Heilung. 
4.) Verbesserung des inneren Schmerzsystems
Durch die Entlastung des Interstitiums (=Zwischenzellraum) reagieren die Mechanorezeptoren und aktivieren das körpereigene Schmerzdämpfungssystem. 
5.) Unterstützung der Gelenke
Durch Beeinflussung bestimmter Rezeptoren (=Sinneszellen im Gewebe) erreicht man ein besseres Bewegungsgefühl der Gelenke. Um die passive (von außen herbeigeführte) Stabilität der Gelenke zu vergrößern, werden Ligament (Band-) Techniken angewendet.  
Bei allen Anwendungen ist eine uneingeschränkte Bewegungsfreiheit gewährleistet. Wenn therapeutisch erforderlich, kann durch eine spezielle Anlegetechnik das Gelenk gestützt und/oder auch in seiner Bewegung limitiert (eingeschränkt) werden (z.B. nach Operationen).

----------


## Stine

Vielen Dank, Christiane!
Da hast Du ja ordentlich was zu schreiben gehabt... :shy_flower: 
Ich werde das auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren.
Am 4.9. habe ich auch endlich einen Termin bei meinem neuen Orthopäden. Meine Hausärztin wollte mir gar nicht glauben, dass der "alte" Orthopäde mehrmals Cortison gespritzt hat....auf jeden Fall war selbst sie der Meinung, ich solle den Arzt umgehend wechseln.

----------


## Irma12345

wäre es auch geeignet bei einem geschwollenen Sprunggelenk ..(entsteht regelmäßig durch eine unfallbedingte Arthrose.)? Hilft es ,bei Schmerzen ?
LG Monika

----------


## Muschel

Hi Christiane,  
was hältst Du persönlich von Medi-Taping? 
LG, Andrea

----------


## Christiane

@Lucy 
Das war eine Artikelreihe in der PhysioMed vom vergangenen Jahr. In den folgenden Heften kamen dann die Fallbeispiele. 
@Stine  @Irma  
probiert es aus. Ich selbst habe zwar den Tape Kurs nie belegt, hörte aber immer wieder von getapten Leuten, daß es zumindest die Schmerzen reduziert. Es wirkt ja wie eine Massage, und ist eine Art Reflexzonentherapie über das Bindegewebe. 
Es soll auch bei Schwellungen helfen, versprecht euch aber nicht die großen Wunder. Lymphdrainagen in Verbindung mit einem Kompressionsstrumpf ist da effektiver.
Eine recht gute Wirkung hat es bei instabilen Gelenken und daraus resultierenden Gangunsicherheiten. 
@Muschel 
Das klassische Taping aus dem Sport ist ein klasse Gelenk - und Bänderschutz. Es ist dem Medi-Taping nur bedingt vergleichbar. Das sehe ich nicht als den Superwurf, aber es bessert das Allgemeinbefinden und ist eine recht gute Ergänzung zur klassischen Therapie. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Muschel

> @Muschel 
> Das klassische Taping aus dem Sport ist ein klasse Gelenk - und Bänderschutz. Es ist dem Medi-Taping nur bedingt vergleichbar. Das sehe ich nicht als den Superwurf, aber es bessert das Allgemeinbefinden und ist eine recht gute Ergänzung zur klassischen Therapie. 
> Gruß Christiane

 Das klassische Taping kenne ich gut, auch von mir selber. Nur dieses Medi-Taping war mir bis eben neu, vielen Dank für das Abschreiben.  :s_rose_for_u_cut: 
LG, Andrea

----------


## Pianoman

Meine Damen, das ist doch keine Alternativ-Heilerei. 
Raus hier, ab in die Normalwelt.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Mein Herr, 
Sie überraschen mich. 
Zitiere aus dem Artikel der Fachzeitschrift:
.".....unter Berücksichtigung der Statik und Energetik, dem Wissen der TCM und der Farbenlehre, dieses elastische Tape ganzheitlich anzuwenden."
so wie auch: 
"Durch die spezielle Anwendung werden folgende positive Effekte erreicht:  
1.) Verbesserung des Energieflusses
Durch das Abkleben von Meridianen und Akupunkturpunkten erreicht man eine gezielte Wirkung auf den Energiekreislauf des Körpers." 
Farbenlehre, Meridiane und Akupunkturpunkte haben jetzt Ihre Berechtigung für die Normalwelt ?

----------


## Ravenna

> Mein Herr, 
> Sie überraschen mich.  
> Farbenlehre, Meridiane und Akupunkturpunkte haben jetzt Ihre Berechtigung für die Normalwelt ?

  :laughter01:  :teasing_new:

----------


## Pianoman

Hier stehe ich und kann auch anders !  Konfuzius verzeihe mir ! Abracadabra !  Deshalb, ich widerrufe ! Und gelobe für jetzt und immerda den ganzen Thread und nicht nur einzelne Beiträge zu lesen.   Wer also seine Fußgelenke nach den jahrtausende alten Regeln der Traditionellen Chinesischen Medizin für´s nächste Tennismatch präpariert, sei hier - im Reservat für´s Sonderbare - ausdrücklich begrüßt.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Also doch nichts mit Normalwelt? 
Aber schön, dass es dieses Reservat fürs Sonderbare gibt. Seien auch Sie hier herzlich willkommen.
Bei dem von Ihnen angesprochenen Beispiel der Präparation fürs nächste Tennismatch, handelt es sich um klassisches Taping. Diesbezüglich wäre wohl auch ein Passierschein für die Normalwelt möglich. 
MfG Ulrike

----------


## Pianoman

Nee, wirklich ? Und ich dachte, beim klassischen Tape würden eher altägyptische Traditionen gepflegt.   So kann man sich auch als Mod irren.

----------


## Malu

Also, ich bin bestimmt kein Exot, wenn auch für Alternativen aufgeschlossen. 
Das Kinesio-Tape hat mir meine KG schon mehrmals verpasst. Z.Z.trage ich eins am rechten Ellenbogen ("Tennis....) auf dem schmerzhaften Sehnenansatz. Nichts ist eingeschränkt oder bewegungsbehindernd und trotzdem entlastet es.  
Wenn der Therapeut damit umgehen kann, eine prima Sache. 
Liebe Grüße
Malu

----------


## Ravenna

chinesisch...aegyptisch......komme mir vor wie im archeologie forum mit unterforum mythologie  :emot23_prayer:  
also ich persoenlich finde es doof dass hieraus jedem thema gleich ein streitthema bezueglich alternativ medizin und schulmedizin wird.
mehr "huggies" leute  :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:  :laughter01: !!!

----------


## Irma12345

chinesisch...aegyptisch...exotisch...das ist mir eigentlich egal,wenns hilft.
Aber wo finde ich jemanden,der dieses Taping beherrscht?? Und was kostet so etwas?
LG Monika

----------


## Pianoman

Erfolgreiches Medi-Taping mit Beachtung sämtlicher Meridiane und Chakren für eine wirklichen komplette Ganzheitlichkeit. Der Einfluss der Farbenlehre ist teilweise zu beobachten. Im Mund des Patienten befindet sich ein Depot für Globuli.   Herkunft: Antikes Ägypten (möglicherweise).   http://blog.brockha.us/uploads/Bilder/halloween_mumie.jpg

----------


## Malu

In der von mir bevorzugten großen KG-Praxis ist es eben vorhanden. Keine Ahnung wieviele der KGs damit umgehen (können). Meine ist jedenfalls mit sehr vielen Methoden vertraut und kann es dann nach Bedarf anwenden. 
Vorhande sind die Farben "Türkisblau" "Knallrot" und "Hautfarben" --- wegen der von Christiane zitierten   

> ...und dort, unter Berücksichtigung der Statik und Energetik, dem Wissen der TCM und der Farbenlehre, dieses elastische Tape ganzheitlich anzuwenden.

 Funktionsmäßig machen die Farben aber keinen Unterschied.
Anwendung findet es bei Bedarf im Rahmen der normalen Behandlung, egal ob Bobath oder Manuelle Therapie. Ich zahle dann vor Ort nur einen kleinen Betrag fürs Material. Bisher zwischen 0,50 -6,00 € je nach Größe. 
Also einfach mal in der/den KG-Praxen nachfragen. 
Liebe Grüße
Malu

----------


## Malu

Hallo Monika (Irma12345), 
hab gerade die Google-Anzeigen über diesem Thread gesehen, da kannst du das Kinesio-Tape direkt kaufen  :Grin:  -- brauchst dann nur noch jemanden, der die Klebetechnik beherrscht. 
@ Pianoman 
meine Therapie mit Kinesio-Tape hatte bisher NICHTS mit Chakren, Farbenlehre .... zu tun, sondern einzige mit den Effekten auf Haut und Gewebe, je nach dem, unter welcher Spannung / in welche Richtung das elastische Tape geklebt wird. 
Liebe Grüße
Malu

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo Malu,   folgt man Ihren Ausführungen:    

> meine Therapie mit Kinesio-Tape hatte bisher NICHTS mit Chakren, Farbenlehre .... zu tun, sondern einzige mit den Effekten auf Haut und Gewebe, je nach dem, unter welcher Spannung / in welche Richtung das elastische Tape geklebt wird.

 so spricht dieser Sachverhalt doch dafür, dass die Prinzipien der TCM und das Meridian-Gemurmel im Zusammenhang mit einer biomechanisch durchaus nachvollziehbaren Therapie wohl eine zu vernachlässigende Bedeutung haben.   Vielleicht ist es einfach nur Marketing ?

----------


## Malu

Glaube versetzt Berge, Farben können angenehm oder unangenehm sein (ich bevorzuge das neutrale hautfarbene, stört mich aber auch nicht, dass ich z.Z.kleines blaues = Rest  :Zwinker:  habe ) 
Bestimmt kann man mit den Klebetechniken auch verschiedene Reize setzen, von mir aus auch mit Erklärungen der TCM. Akupressur/Akupunktmassage und ähnliches haben auch ihre Wirkungen jenseits von Placebo.  
Ich finde, das sollte man nicht immer so absolut diskutieren. Jeder nach seiner Fasson, erklären kann man vieles oder auch nicht. 
Wissen wandelt sich ständig und wer will von sich behaupten, allwissend zu sein.
Also seit tolerant zueinander. Was ich mir nicht erklären kann, muss deswegen nicht falsch sein. 
Liebe Grüße
Malu

----------


## Pianoman

> Was ich mir nicht erklären kann, muss deswegen nicht falsch sein.

 Ja, aber auch nicht richtig, oder ?

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Manchmal ist aber falsch oder richtig im Zusammenhang mit Erklärbarkeit nicht die entscheidende Frage.
Für mich ist von größerer Gewichtigkeit ob es hilft. Mir darf etwas auch aus den "falschen" Gründen helfen. Da bin ich doch dann gern tolerant. 
MfG  Ulrike

----------


## Ravenna

muss nicht, kann aber... was auch immer, eine theorie ist solange richtig bis das gegenteil bewiesen ist.
ich persoenlich glaube das farben sich auf das wohlbefinden auswirken koennen, ich habe mal meinen flur in sonnengelb gestrichen und sobald ich licht angemacht hab, sah es aus als waere es schoenes wetter draussen und ich hab sofort gute laune gehabt ^^
nenn es ruhig placebo, oder eigenverarsche  :Grin:  gewirkt hats trotzdem hehehe

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Meines Wissens nach verwendet man z.B. auch in Krankenhäusern möglichst Farben, die beruhigend und stimmungsaufhellend wirken sollen.
Signalrot wird ja auch nicht umsonst im Strassenverkehr eingesetzt. 
Das Farben auf die Stimmung wirken können, halte ich für relativ unstrittig. 
Meine Kinder fanden die Bildchen-Pflaster auch besser als die hautfarbenen. Höhere Akzeptanz=bessere Heilwirkung, warum nicht?
Man muß die Wirksamkeit der Medi-tapes ja nicht auf die Farbenlehre reduzieren.
So lange es dem Einen nützt und bei dem Anderen nichts verschlechtert, kann man doch ruhig ein bischen Farbe ins Spiel bringen.

----------


## Stine

So,ich habe jetzt morgen einen Termin zum Tapen...ich werde euch dann von meinen Erfahrungen berichten.  :c_laugh:

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hast Du denn einen Wunsch die Farbe betreffend? 
Freu mich schon auf den Erfahrungsbericht. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Stine

> Hast Du denn einen Wunsch die Farbe betreffend?

   *gg 
Ich stehe ja auf blau oder gelb...vielleicht kann man ja mischen!

----------


## Ulrike 2000

oder abwechseln

----------


## Christiane

Angeblich haben die Farben einen Sinn (auch wenn ich nur an eine Wirkung durch mechanische Reize glaube): 
rot = durchblutungs- und stoffwechselanregend, blau = (schmerz-) dämpfend, gelb= stimmungsaufhellend, grün weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr... aber ich denk mal das ist eher was fürs Auge und kann den Organismus nicht in diesem Maße beeinflussen.

----------


## Stine

Das denke ich auch, dass die Farbe lediglich etwas für´s Auge ist. Mir ist das eigentlich auch total egal - hauptsache es hilft.
Anfang des Jahres war ich ja bei einem Chiropraktiker, der hat mir wirklich gut geholfen. Aber das war auch ganz schön teuer - 4 Mal haben über 200 Euro gekostet.....tja, da zahlt die Krankenkasse lieber einen Orthopäden.

----------


## Muschel

> Angeblich haben die Farben einen Sinn (auch wenn ich nur an eine Wirkung durch mechanische Reize glaube): 
> rot = durchblutungs- und stoffwechselanregend, blau = (schmerz-) dämpfend, gelb= stimmungsaufhellend, grün weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr... aber ich denk mal das ist eher was fürs Auge und kann den Organismus nicht in diesem Maße beeinflussen.

 Ich kenne die Farben aus der Farblichtsauna, die ich anfangs wegen der angenehmen Aufgüsse besuchte und dann feststellen mußte, daß ich bei blauem Licht fast eingeschlafen bin und bei rotem Licht schwitzte ich wie blöd.  
Ob das jetzt Einbildung war, weiß ich nicht, ich bzw. wir gehen regelmäßig saunieren, auch in der Farblichtsauna und haben beide immer noch diesen Effekt.  
LG, Andrea (ich glaub da eigentlich nicht dran, aber gerade das vermehrte Schwitzen in der Rotlichtphase hat mich doch verwundert gucken lassen, ich saß nämlich gerade mal 3 Minuten in der Sauna und war also am Anfang des Saunaganges und nicht am Ende!)

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Muschel, 
dass Farben eine Wirkung auf den menschlichen Organismus haben, ist glaube ich nicht so strittig. Schwieriger wird es dann, wenn eine Farbe sozusagen direkt wirken soll, obwohl der Sinnesreiz nicht über das Auge erfolgt.
Da würde ich eine Wirksamkeit zwar nicht ausschließen wollen, würde mich aber auch sozusagen in "Erklärungsnöte" bringen. Schadet aber nicht wenn man die Farbenlehre zusätzlich beachtet, egal ob es auch wirklich was nützt. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Muschel

> Schwieriger wird es dann, wenn eine Farbe sozusagen direkt wirken soll, obwohl der Sinnesreiz nicht über das Auge erfolgt.

 Da geb ich Dir voll recht, aber auch in meinem Beispiel mit der Farbsauna kommt das zum Tragen. Du sollst in dieser Sauna sogar die Augen schließen, um eben nicht bewußt die Farben mitbekommen, die gerade dran sind. Habe es probiert und trotzdem o.g. Wirkung der Farben bemerkt. Zumal Du bei diesem Medi-Taping ja weißt, welche Farbe Du als Tape hast und somit Dein Wissen darüber vielleicht diese Wirkung der Farbe erzielt. Ganau wissen tu ich das aber nicht, ist eher ne Vermutung.... 
LG, Andrea

----------


## Malu

Hallo Stine, 
wo bekommst du denn dein Taping hin geklebt? Mit welcher "Indikation"? Ich hatte es bisher gegen therapieresistente Verspannungen im Nacken - hat richtig gut getan, nur leider nicht lange gehalten, weil es oben schon im Haaransatz anfangen musste  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):  da hatte ich das hautfarbene, damit es nicht auffällt  :Zwinker:  
Gegen den Tennisellenbogen soll es jetzt am Sehnenansatz "durchblutungs- und stoffwechselanregend" wirken. Da müsste es eigentlich ROT sein, weil der kleine Rest aber blau ist, hoffe ich, es klappt trotzdem  :Grin:  -Schnerzdämpfung (=blau) hab ich noch nicht direkt bemerkt, das hängt eher davon ab, was ich mit meinem Arm anstelle  :Zwinker: 
Durch die manuelle Therapie und Strom/Ultraschall ist es schon deutlich besser, aber noch nicht ganz vorbei. Nach 2 Verordnungen ist bei meiner HÄ Schluß. Und so lasse ich mich gern noch auf das Kinesio-Tape ein und hoffe auf Stabilisierung. 
Ist natürlich auch keine "Schnips und alles ist gut" -Methode. 
Viel Erfolg uns such dir eine sympatische Farbe aus (wenn es denn soviel Auswahl gibt) 
Liebe Grüße
Malu

----------


## Stine

Hallo Malu!
Habe seit knapp über 1 Stunde die Tapes - in blau und pink - mehr Auswahl hatten die leider nicht (auf pink steh ich so gar nicht, meine Tochter findet das schick!).
Ich habe jetzt wie du den Nackenbereich getaped und ein leicht sternenförmiges auf dem rechten Schulterblatt. 
Mal schauen, ob es was bringt.
Am 4. 9. habe ich dann meinen Termin beim "neuen" Orthopäden, dann werde ich erfahren, wie meine Behandlung weitergeht.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Stine, 
da blau auch Deine Wunschfarbe war, hoffe ich doch dass Du schon spürst wie die blaue Farbe dem Körper den Schmerz entzieht.
Bezüglich pink würde ich aber schon gern wissen, wie diese Farbe denn nun speziell wirken soll. Selbst wenn "nur" placebo-effekt, hätte ich diesen doch auch gern so groß wie möglich.
Apropos Farbe; habt ihr den Bericht im Ärzteblatt über Methylenblau und Alzheimer gelesen? 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Stine

Huhu!
Alsooooo - so richtig Erleichterung spüre ich nicht....vielleicht sind meine Verspannungen auch mittlerweile zu tief.
Ich weiss eigentlich gar nicht so, was ich davon halten soll. 
Sicher hilft es bei dem einen oder anderen.
Ehrlich gesagt finde ich es im Nachhinein auch sehr, sehr teuer - ich habe 5 Streifen auf dem Rücken, der längste hiervon geht ca. von einem Schulterblatt zum anderen, die anderen Streifen sind höchstens 20/25 cm lang. 
Gesamt also ca. <> 1,30 m. Eine Rolle kostet im normalen Verkauf ca. 8,00 Euro. D.h. dass in meinem Fall ein Materialverbrauch von ca. ~2,00 Euro entstanden ist.
Die Dauer der Behandlung belief sich auf 10 min - bezahlt habe ich dafür 22,00 Euro.
Hm, muss ich dazu was sagen?
Allerdings wurde mir gleich zu Anfang gesagt, dass es keine Gewähr gibt, dass die Behandlung anschlägt - also Risiko...   
Hier übrigens die Farberklärungen: *Bedeutung der Farben*  Rot und Pink als warme Farbe unterstützen über die Farbenergetik eine bessere Durchblutung - verstärken die Energie. 
Blau und hell Blau als kalte Farbe lässt z.B. eine Gefäßverengung erzeugen, sediert die Energie. 
Grün gilt als heilend und hat eine ausbalancierende Wirkung. 
Gelb hat eine positive Wirkung. Es hellt die Seele auf, macht aufmerksam und wach. 
Beige (hautfarbenes Tape) und Schwarz haben eine neutrale Wirkung.

----------


## Muschel

> Beige (hautfarbenes Tape) und Schwarz haben eine neutrale Wirkung.

 Neutrale Wirkung? Was ist das?  :bigeyes_2_blue5:  
Zu den Kosten: Teures Vergnügen... 
LG, Andrea

----------


## Stine

> Neutrale Wirkung? Was ist das?

 Lach - das weiss ich nicht.....hab´ ich so abgeschrieben.... :c_laugh:

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Huhu, 
nicht so ungeduldig. Manchmal dauert es eine Zeit bis die Energien wieder richtig fließen, obwohl mir eine schnelle Heilwirkung auch lieber ist. 
Aus Kostengründen könnte man aber doch vielleicht die Stellen, die getaped wurden markieren und dann selbst die Streifen aufkleben ?
Grün hört sich für mich so an als könnten auch Anfänger damit klar kommen. Damit kann es ja nur besser werden. 
Bei blau und pink muß man dagegen schon vorher wissen, wo man beruhigen und wo man aktivieren möchte.
Die neutrale Wirkung ist für Placebogegner, damit es denen auch besser gehen "darf". 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Malu

Das mit dem selber kleben  (zumal auf dem Rücken) wird wohl nicht gehen  :Zwinker:  es kommt dabei irgendwie auch darauf an, ob der Muskel dabei gedehnt oder entspannt ist und mit welcher Spannung das elastische Tape geklebt wird. Bei mir kam es im Nacken darauf an, eine gewisse Vordehnung zu erhalten und dann hat es eben gut getan ----auch mit "neutralem Tape". 
Gruß Malu

----------


## Stine

> auch mit "neutralem Tape

 Mir ist die Farbe ehrlich gesagt auch total egal...ich glaube nicht, dass unterschiedliche Farben unterschiedliche Wirkungen haben...

----------


## Pianoman

> hoffe ich doch dass Du schon spürst wie die blaue Farbe dem Körper den Schmerz entzieht.

 Und wo ist er dann, der Schmerz ? Im Tape ?    

> Gelb hat eine positive Wirkung. Es hellt die Seele auf, macht aufmerksam und wach.

 Ahja, wird also eingesetzt bei Sehenscheidenentzündungen der Seele.  Bloß, wo klebt man dabei die Bänder hin ?    

> nicht so ungeduldig. Manchmal dauert es eine Zeit bis die Energien wieder richtig fließen.

 Welche Engergien, woher und wohin ?    

> Grün hört sich für mich so an als könnten auch Anfänger damit klar kommen. Damit kann es ja nur besser werden.

 Warum dann überhaupt andere Farben ?    

> Die neutrale Wirkung ist für Placebogegner, damit es denen auch besser gehen "darf".

 Placebogegner ?    

> Selbst wenn "nur" placebo-effekt, hätte ich diesen doch auch gern so groß wie möglich.

  Da hilft nur standhafter und unbeirrbarer Glauben; und jede Zweifel ablegen, jeden.  Der stört dabei nur.    

> Alsooooo - so richtig Erleichterung spüre ich nicht....vielleicht sind meine Verspannungen auch mittlerweile zu tief.
> Ich weiss eigentlich gar nicht so, was ich davon halten soll.

 Ich bin keineswegs überrascht.    

> Sicher hilft es bei dem einen oder anderen.

 So ähnlich wie Rosenkranzbeten.   

> Apropos Farbe; habt ihr den Bericht im Ärzteblatt über Methylenblau und Alzheimer gelesen?

 Da siehste mal. Vielleicht hilft ja auch blaues Meditape prophylakltisch gegen Alzheimer ? Wer weiß.  Aber das sollte man doch erforschen, oder ? Wen die Parallelen schon so deutlich sind...   Unglaubliche Diskussion.   Pianoman

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Pianoman, 
wir diskutieren eigentlich gar nicht. Würde es eher als Unterhaltung bezeichnen. Keiner von uns nimmt das mit der Farbenlehre nun so bierernst. Muschels Bericht über die Wirkung der Farben in der Sauna macht aber doch zumindest ein wenig nachdenklich (mich zumindest, Sie wahrscheinlich nicht).
Ich lasse manche Fragen einfach offen, fühle mich aber auf der sicheren Seite, wenn ich die eventuell mögliche Wirkung mit einbezogen habe. Ob es wirklich hilft weiß ich dann nicht, geschadet hat es aber auf jeden Fall nicht.
Auf Ihre Frage, wo die Schmerzen hinwandern: keine Ahnung, Hauptsache sie sind nicht mehr bei mir. (Was ja leider bei Stine noch nicht so gut geklappt hat). Bin einfach auch der Meinung, dass etwas Visualisierung förderlich sein kann. 
MfG Ulrike

----------


## Pianoman

> Bin einfach auch der Meinung, dass etwas Visualisierung förderlich sein kann.

 Na sicher doch, machen die Anthroposophen doch auch.  Gelb hilft bei denen allerdings gegen Erkrankungen, bei denen ein Ikterus vorliegt.   Es ist ein schmaler Grad zwischen Visualisierung und beliebigem Geschwafel.

----------


## Lisa

Hallo zusammen!
Ich sehe zwar, dass das Thema hier schon vor längerer Zeit besprochen wurde - was auch sehr amüsant war. Trotzdem greife ich es nochmal auf. Ich schreibe gerade eine Diplomarbeit über die Behandlung des sekundären Lymphödems, wobei mehrere Behandlungsmethoden getestet werden, u.a. eben auch das Kinesio-Taping. Und ich kann nur sagen, dass es bei Lymphödemen tatsächlich klasse wirkt! Der Lymphtransport wird derart angeregt, dass das Volumen der betroffenen Extremität während des Tragens (meist 7-10Tage) deutlich abnimmt und sich auch die Ödemkonsistenz verändert. Verhärtungen werden abgebaut, Hautfalten können wieder abgezogen werden- ich (und die Patientinnen) bin beeindruckt! Es hat in dieser Studie tatsächlich Patientinnen mit Armlymphödem gegeben, bei denen das Taping eine Alternative zu MLD und Kompression darstellt, da die Reaktion darauf tatsächlich besser war. Es muss jedoch individuell ausgetestet werden. Zurzeit läuft in der Földi- (oder Feldberg-??) Klinik, jedenfalss einer Spezial-Lymph-Klinik in Süddeutschland eine Studie über Taping und Lympherkrankungen. Die Ergebnisse gibt`s aber erst im Frühjahr. Ich kann nur jedem Lymphödem-Patienten raten: probiert es aus, es kann eine gute Alternative zum Kompressionsstrumpf sein - und wenns nur während einer Urlaubswoche ist.
Grüße an alle, 
Lisa

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Lisa, 
beziehst Du auch die Farbenlehre mit ein, oder spielt diese eher eine untergeordnete Rolle? 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Irma12345

Ich hatte die Diskussionen hier im Forum gelesen und daraufhin ein Tape am Sprunggelenk kleben lassen. Ich bin begeistert. Zum einen war der Fuß nicht geschwollen , zum anderen hatte ich deutlich weniger Schmerzen. Ob die farbe (blau )nun eine Rolle dabei spielte , ist mir da eigentlich egal. Ich werde das jedenfalls öfter machen 
LG Monika

----------

